# 3 thumbs down should = never record



## kellygibbs (Jun 15, 2003)

Three thumbs down should equal never record. No matter where the tv program matches in wishlists, etc if it's three thumbs down Tivo should not record it... ever. 

OR please provide a way to provide a similar function for Series 1... I have a lifetime subscription and don't plan to upgrade.

I want this enhancement because I have favorite shows that I have seen a zillion times and the episodes are played 2-3 times a day e.g. Will and Grace. That show matches wishlist (i.e. Megan Melally) but I have seen them all and don't want them to record anymore.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Not sure if this will work, but you can try it.

Set an SP for Will and Grace. Keep Until I Delete. Keep At Most 1 Episode.

Never delete that episode.

See if that prevents the ARWL from recording more. It probably won't, since the ARWL isn't the same as the SP, but it is worth a shot.

Of course, you realize that "I have a lifetime subscription and don't plan to upgrade" doesn't give them much incentive, since they'll not making anything off you as a subscriber.


----------

